# Need A Good Hammer



## BruiseLee (May 4, 2006)

I just bought an inexpensive tool set set from Costco. Everything looked pretty decent except the hammer, which was a very basic old tech wood handled affair.

Since the only other hammers I have are from my dad and at least 50 years old, I think now would be a good time to upgrade to something more state of the art.

I noticed that some hammers now boast a graphite core. Is this going to offer a significant strength advantage? I play racquetball with a friend who has destroyed several graphite racquets.

What about all these claims of anti-shock/vibration technology?

What's a good weight for all around work? 16 oz.? 20 oz.?

I'm not a contractor. Just planning to use the hammer to hang pictures, remove nails, etc. Still I did manage to break the head off an old wooden hammer while working on my car!


----------



## Dirty Bob (May 4, 2006)

Well, for what you're planning to do, the hammer you have may serve you just fine. If you want something nicer, any Home Depot, Lowe's, etc. will probably have more hand tools than you'd ever want. Try them out, and find a hammer that feels good to you. A 16oz is probably a good starting point. For aesthetics, I like Estwing, but there are a lot of good tools out there.

Have fun,
Dirty Bob


----------



## zespectre (May 4, 2006)

Funny how odd bits of random knowledge keep popping up <grin>.
I've used a lot of different hammers, wood handled, steel with rubber, various cores and so forth and I really do find the least fatiguing type of hammer is a wooden handled one. For most "general household" tasks 16oz is usually a good weight.


----------



## buba (May 4, 2006)

The two hammers I use the most are a 16oz rip claw and 3 lb blacksmith with hickory handles. Both are 20 something year old Sears. I do not know if the current craftsman offerings are the same quality level but the rip claw has held up very well. I replaced the handles on both a couple of years ago and I looked hard at the fiberglass replacement handles due to their shatter resistant claims but decided to stick with a quality hickory handle.

Another tool to include in your short list is a good quality 8-12 inch nail pulling pry bar with a molding head on one end.


----------



## dca2 (May 4, 2006)

I love my 20 oz Estwing framing hammer. To me, it is verry comfortable to use and I can nail just about anything that commonly pops up. If you are only going to use it occasionally, I'd get a 16 oz. Estwings are my favorite but I know some people who really like the Stanley anti-vibration models. Lowe's or Home Depot have them all and you can probably try them out right there.

Dave


----------



## bexteck (May 4, 2006)

I tend to like the framing style hammers, usually 20oz that use the same piece of metal for the head and the shaft. This eliminates the problem of loose heads or torn up handles resulting from missing your target. These may be a little large for your needs, and probably not the best for reducing vibrations, but they are very very durable.


----------



## KSH92474 (May 4, 2006)

estwing here as well. i think they're really well made. 

anyone here know how the metal head and all is attached to the rubber part of the hammer? does it thin out as it gets farther down?


----------



## Morelite (May 4, 2006)

Estwing 

The best one piece design that I know of.


----------



## SolarFlare (May 4, 2006)

A hammer eh? I probably do about 2km of stock fencing a year and every 50 metres needs about 115 staples, an each staple needs about 3 knocks, so I reckon thats about 14,000 hammer bangs a year, just on stock fencing. I do plenty of other hammering too  . Estwing is the one to use! Personally I use the weight forward version with a "loose" grip right on the tail an let the weight do the work, but my colleague hates the hammer, he can't use it, he likes a bog standard stanley about 16 oz. If its an occasional tool then get an normal estwing, if ya using it frequently try the weight forward one, I like it


----------



## vtunderground (May 4, 2006)

Hitting things with something heavy is the most basic of manly instincts (after reproduction), so you need the manliest hammer there is. Estwing.


----------



## TomH (May 4, 2006)

Another vote for Estwing. Aside from my 30 year old Craftsman 16 oz claw, they are the finest hammers I've used. IMHO, no one makes a better hammer.


----------



## RA40 (May 4, 2006)

I've liked the egronomic curved handles as opposed to the traditional straight swell type handles. Wish they made ball pein's with this type of handle. 

Amazon/Tool Crib has a prettyt nice selection.


----------



## mahoney (May 4, 2006)

Yet another vote for Estwing. The "weight forward" models take a bit of getting used to. The traditional style models with the forged steel head and shaft and a rubber handle are as close to indestructable as a tool ever gets. The ones with a stacked leather handle are a close second, I've seen a couple that the leather wore off of. 

For those of you who really want the newest and "best", at any price, look at the titanium hammers available from Stilleto. Although for what their top of the line model costs, you could almost buy a nailgun.


----------



## cy (May 4, 2006)

BruiseLee said:


> Since the only other hammers I have are from my dad and at least 50 years old,


don't discount old quality hammers,,,, state of the art in hammers occurred long ago. 

I'm an hammer fan from way back. been collecting hammers of all flavors. when ever I see a good example at a flea markets, I'll be all over it. 

back in the 1840's a blacksmith named Maydole invented predecessor of the modern hammer. by forging an Adz-eye, this kept hammer from flying off. 

Maydole hammers are very collectable. I use mine all the time. here's a link to a hammer nut http://www.thckk.org/profile-albrecht.1.htm


----------



## carpdiem (May 5, 2006)

One more vote for Estwing. I actually own two, and have used them for everything from putting up nails for picture frames to building a dance stage for three hundred people, and building a 25ft tall, wooden elephant. Absolutely the best hammers I've ever had the pleasure to use, and made in the USA to boot! :-D


----------



## RebelRAM (May 5, 2006)

One can never have too many hammers. I have a wide variety so I have the right one for just about any task. The two I use the most are 16 oz claw hammers. One is a fiberglass Craftsman, same model as my dad used when he was a carpenter. If it was good enough for him to build houses with, it's more than enough for my needs. My other 16 oz is a Stanley fiberglass, that one has a real comfortable grip. I find that a good comfortable grip is worth it's weight in gold. As to strength, don't hit the nails or whatever with the shaft, it's a hammer, hit it with the hammer head! My other hammers are a 12 oz Craftsman ball pein with hickory handle, a 4 lbs blacksmith hammer(not sure of the brand, but got it at Home Depot and it works well for the bigger hammer theory). And I also have a $2 rubber mallet, that thing gets used for all sorts of stuff. I have a couple more, but I can't remember exactly what they are. The best hammer deal I have found so far and it really surprised me, occassionally Harbor Freight sells a 16 oz claw hammer, yellow fiberglass, I think it's made by Central Forge(made in china) anyways they put it on sale for $3 every couple weeks. That thing is awesome for the price. I keep tools in several places (at home, at work, in the car, etc..) so I have duplicates of the tools I use most common. No need to spend tons of money to have Craftsmans or Estwings everywhere. I do agree though that the Estwing is an excellent hammer. I have used several of them in the past, but Stanley and Craftsman build excellent hammers as well and they reasonably priced. So go out and try a bunch of hammers see which one feels the best in your hand and buy it! Heck buy several hammers, different kinds even! This is CPF after all "BUY BOTH!"


----------



## InTheDark (May 5, 2006)

I'm not a professional user of hammers, but I am a tool freak, have probably 15-20 different hammers. So far, they all work the same to me, within reason, although I do tend to grab the fiberglass handled ones more frequently. If you're breaking hammers while working, you need a bigger hammer. For general pounding (i.e. working on old cars, not hammering in nails) the one I use most often is a 3 lb sledge. More weight is easier to control than a harder swing.

The only new hammer I've been looking to get lately is the Stanley Xtreme Fubar. 

http://www.stanleytools.com/default...e&#8482;+Fubar&#8482;+Functional+Utility+Bar+

I actually don't think it would be a very good hammer because it doesn't look comfortable, but it just looks really cool. And I also like multi function tools and prybars. If I were using this for a living, I wantthe Titanium Deathstick, but it's hard to justify that much money for a hunk of metal on a stick.


----------



## dbedit (May 5, 2006)

Estwing Man here! I have several from a 16oz claw, 24oz framing, sheetrock, masonary, and sledge hammers plus a couple of ball pin I keep with the tractors. I have to say my goto hammer day in day out is the 20oz straight claw because it is in the truck toolbox. But I am hammer poor I agree with CY as well an old quality steel hammer can be found at fleamarkets and antique stores all the time because people do not want to bother with putting new handles in them.


----------



## buba (May 5, 2006)

BruiseLee said:


> Since the only other hammers I have are from my dad and at least 50 years old, I think now would be a good time to upgrade to something more state of the art.




If these are quality hammers (good steel and heat treating) and still in good shape you may want restore them by cleaning them up and putting new handles on them. 

Cut off the old handle next to the head and punch out the handle plug. Then take them to a good HW store and size up some replacement handles. I have also found that the sports tape used on tennis racket handles to be good for wooden hand tool handles.


----------



## Blades (May 5, 2006)

What about a titanium hammer??
http://ec1.images-amazon.com/images/P/B00004TB2C.01._AA280_SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg

Link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004TB2C/?tag=cpf0b6-20

or there are these:
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B0002IGGVC.01._AA280_SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00006RGKZ.01._AA280_SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg






Blades


----------



## RebelRAM (May 5, 2006)

I stopped by Sears today on my lunch break to kill some time. I saw one of those titanium ones. It's interesting. It felt a little too large for everyday tasks. It wasn't overly heavy or anything, but it didn't feel right to me. I picked up several other hammers, Craftsmans, Estwings, cheapies, etc. I was just curious and the 16 oz claw hammers Craftsman and Estwing were the two models that felt best to me both in comfort of the grip and balance. 20 oz claw hammers seem fine for building houses or large nail tasks, but seemed awkward for other daily uses.

And I think I need one of those Stanley FUBARs, not that I have a specific use for it, but every guy needs a tool in his toolbox called a FUBAR!

And FWIW, I didn't leave Sears empty handed, I did actually have another reason to go in there. I needed another #2 Phillips screw driver, so I bought the Craftsman style that looks a lot like the Kleins with the rubber grip handle. Screwdrivers are another tool that you can't have too many of!


----------



## Kiessling (May 5, 2006)

I hate you all. Now I suddenly find hammers very attractive and a "must have" for a guy. Argh!
Guess we guys are all the same ... 
bernie


----------



## justsomeguy (May 5, 2006)

Gentlemen (and ladies), 

How about the hammer I take into the African bush. It will bang in nails or tent stakes or other things. It will pull out the nails I put into trees while in camp. It will chop wood or shave a stick into a fuzz stick for a quick fire. Lots of things.

It has a 14 oz head and packs light enough for me. With a fresh file and stroup, you can shave with it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ESTWING-DRYWALL-HAMMER-E3-11_W0QQitemZ4459284621QQcategoryZ20763QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

just me


----------



## Trashman (May 5, 2006)

Another Vote for Estwing. That's what I use. I like it because I can just flat out abuse the sucker without worry. Harbor Freight's got 'em at a pretty good price, or at least they did about a year ago (which is when I had to replace my Grandpa's old Estwing because I left it on the bumper of my truck and droff off with it on there).


----------



## Trashman (May 5, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> I hate you all. Now I suddenly find hammers very attractive and a "must have" for a guy. Argh!
> Guess we guys are all the same ...
> bernie



Lol, just remember, "Estwing". (still laughing) Oh wait, maybe you've got your eye on the T-i-t-a-n-i-u-m one.... lol..


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 5, 2006)

I have an estwing 22 ounce smooth face framing hammer and a 16 ounce fiberglass craftsman with standard claw + tack puller on one claw. I like the craftsman for lighter stuff and for pounding larger nails I use the estwing. Any nails about 12d or less a 16 oz hammer is fine... beyond that the 20+ oz hammers start to make things easier (less swings). The steel/blue rubber estwings are indestructable pretty much but the metal shaft can cause trouble if you *miss* and it hits something while wood or fiberglass can be more forgiving when you miss. Fiberglass is a little lighter than steel, and I don't much care for wood handled hammers due to the handles are just waiting to break.


----------



## dtrego (May 6, 2006)

If you can, find/buy/borrow the book "Tools of the Trade" by Jeff Taylor. The first chapter is on hammers, and I learned more about them in 10 pages than I thought possible. The whole book's an entertaining read for anyone interested in carpentry/hand tools. 

The ones I use the most are a Hart Tool "Woody" framing hammer (22 oz (or so), milled face, wooden axe-style handle, magentic nail starter) and a 50+ year old 16 oz. straight claw finish hammer. Oh, and a small nail shark for nail removal in anything other than rough framing.

- Dwayne


----------



## Hornet (May 6, 2006)

I also have a couple of Estwing along with a craftsman. The Estwings get used and abused, the craftsman is left in the house to hang frames and shelves and whatever else the wife feels is needed.


----------

